

Ask HN: Which editor is your favorite? - dbz

Which editors do you prefer for programming and why? Different editors for different languages?
======
imperialWicket
Necessary to me:

1\. Reasonable syntax highlighting.

2\. Handles large files.

3\. Tab/Space configurable.

4\. Handles multi-line indentation in a user-friendly way

5\. Cross Platform

6\. Edit files via FTP connection.

Important to me:

1\. Some amount of "project" understanding.

2\. Column mode.

3\. Hex editor.

4\. Memory sensitive, quick startup.

UltraEdit - I haven't found anything superior to UltraEdit's project
management, column mode, and hex editing (available for Windows, Mac, and
Linux - but commercial).

gedit - You don't always need project management, column mod, and hex editing,
and in that case gedit still supports edit over FTP and other standard perks
that UltraEdit offers - and uses far less memory. gedit is also available for
Windows, Mac, and Linux, but I've only ever used it on Linux.

vim - You need to be at least capable with some terminal editor, otherwise
you'll be sorry when you inevitably need to learn one during an emergency.
vi/vim, nano, emacs, whatever - I like vim.

~~~
Yaa101
gedit supports edit over anything that gnome vfs has to offer, in my case it
means ftp, ssh, samba and webdav. I like gedit it's minimalism without being
crippled, there are some plugins to offer extra functionality.

~~~
imperialWicket
Great points, I didn't intend to make gedit sound crippled by explicitly
noting FTP, it's a great editor.

Thanks!

------
pbreit
TextMate...like I'm guessing most Mac users will answer. Kod looks promising.

